# Notice Period In Contract



## matrix^2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Kindly note that I am on unlimited contract with Private company LLC in dubai..
2 years dubai visa ..I still didnt complete my two years..1 year and 9 months.. I may get an offer from another company ..
my contract with my current company (not labor contract ) internal contract between me and company says if both parties want to terminate the service a notice period with 60 days should be given at least.
Now I have three questions please :
1- can i leave before 60 days (one month only) and pay the other 30 days even if the company disagrees,
2-can I give two months notice period and work two months and ask my current company to cancel my visa within 1 month so the other company can issue new visa for me to speed up the process because they need me within 1 monh?
3-if I leave within one month and the new company issue free zone for me ,,can the current one put 1 year ban since the notice period has to be two months ?

I called MOL and they told me you can resign and ask your company to allow you 30 days and pay the other 30 days then I asked them what if they will reject ,they told me they can put 1 year ban on you,,now my question also ,,what the type of the ban will be ,labor or immigration?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

What does your contract say?


----------



## matrix^2 (Mar 27, 2015)

It says ..notice period is 60 days but If I leave within one month as per uae law..which kind of ban they will put


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

matrix^2 said:


> It says ..notice period is 60 days but If I leave within one month as per uae law..which kind of ban they will put


Employment.


----------



## matrix^2 (Mar 27, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Employment.


BedouGirl thank you ..YES your right I called MOL they told me they can put 1 year employment ban on you ..now I have question,,my contract with MOL is unlimited and will be finished on 23 of next june ..and my dubai visa will expire on 7/7/2015 ,,now IF i resign and give only 1 month to my employer even the contract says 60 days..what will be the next,,the visa will be cancelled and they will put 1 year ban ,,or they will not cancel the visa ..I mean if i will inform MOL that they didnt agree about 1 month notice and 1 month pay..?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

matrix^2 said:


> BedouGirl thank you ..YES your right I called MOL they told me they can put 1 year employment ban on you ..now I have question,,my contract with MOL is unlimited and will be finished on 23 of next june ..and my dubai visa will expire on 7/7/2015 ,,now IF i resign and give only 1 month to my employer even the contract says 60 days..what will be the next,,the visa will be cancelled and they will put 1 year ban ,,or they will not cancel the visa ..I mean if i will inform MOL that they didnt agree about 1 month notice and 1 month pay..?


Ummm, did you ask MoL this question?


----------



## matrix^2 (Mar 27, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Ummm, did you ask MoL this question?



I was in call with them and the legal adviser told me :

pay them 1 month salary and give 1 month notice and if they reject call us then they can put 1 year ban,,she didn't told me about cancellation time or delay ,,i didnt ask

so wat do you think?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

matrix^2 said:


> I was in call with them and the legal adviser told me : pay them 1 month salary and give 1 month notice and if they reject call us then they can put 1 year ban,,she didn't told me about cancellation time or delay ,,i didnt ask so wat do you think?


I think you need to ask MoL to get the right answer and be sure of your facts before you approach your employer AND please do not forget text speak is not permitted on the forum. Good luck!


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

I hope the person who posted this question originally will not mind if i ask as well. Do you still have to give notice if you wish not to renew your contract? i.e. my contract finishes is October and I do not wish to renew it, do i tell my employer 3 month before ( i have 3 months notice), or i can just not renew the contract and leave upon the expiry?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I would think (as an employer) that it would be common courtesy for either party to give the other 3 months notice of not wishing to renew.


----------

